# The three types of girls when it comes to height



## subtochad (Aug 3, 2022)

Height is an objectively positive contributing factor toward your attractiveness. A lack of that is a negative factor on your attractiveness. No one with an IQ above 20 would deny that. However, the importance of height does vary quite significantly depending on the girl, and depending on your own height, this should impact which ones of these girls you approach.

Type 1: "Just be taller": these type of girls are the rare, but not that uncommon. Probably making up about 20% of the female population, these girls quite literally just want you to be taller by 2-3 inches. Other than that, they do not care about height that much. These girls are generally around average height (5'4). If you are a manlet in the range of 5'6-5'8, these girls are your bread and butter.

Type 2: "I want 6 foot, but I'll settle for less": About 40-50% of the female population. These girls won't date a guy shorter than them, but as long as he is above 5'8, they won't fault him for it. They would prefer a 6'0 guy, but it is not so large of a factor that they will get with a tall guy who is not attractive. This is just your average ass chick. These girls could really be any height themselves. I know plenty of these type of chicks, and they often say about their 5'8-5'10 boyfriends, "he's cute but I wish he was a little taller heheh"

Type 3: "Tall or nothing". These type of girls are the most insufferable, but make a decent proportion of the female population at around probably around 25%. They refuse to date a guy shorter than 6 foot, and height is near face in terms of importance for attraction. These girls would even get with a LTN if he's above 6'3. If you are above 6 foot as a guy, these girls will be a fucking lifeline. They tend to be either pretty short (5'3 or below) or very tall (5'8 and above.) Frame is also very very important to these girls - in general they seem to just want a man with a strong sense of physical dominance. I remember even when I was a fat fuck at like 220 pounds and 6'2 but looked like I lifted alot, these chicks (who were usually black or just below 5'2) would always be interested in me.

How tf do you tell which girl is which? Look through her dating history, maybe look at her own height, but overall its just a matter of finding out. Regardless, its going to matter in the dating world.


----------



## bara (Aug 3, 2022)

If you mfs are gonna type all this shit out at least put some effort into formatting.

edit nvm was unformatted when I opened jfl


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Aug 3, 2022)

type 1 is tales


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Aug 3, 2022)

you forgot the ones who don't care


----------



## subtochad (Aug 3, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> you forgot the ones who don't care


every girl cares to an extent. a 5'3 dude has no hope.


----------



## Growth Plate (Aug 3, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> type 1 is tales


Nah, it's legit but you need to have a much better face to compensate and obviously if the guy was taller he would be more attractive but it's not a deal breaker for type 1 foids

And also it obviously won't work if you're like 5'3" unless you're gigachad or you're in a turbomanlet central american country


----------



## norwegiancel (Aug 3, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> you forgot the ones who don't care


Less then 3%


----------



## luljankybo (Aug 3, 2022)

So just be over 6 ft for dating security 
We already knew this


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Aug 3, 2022)

subtochad said:


> every girl cares to an extent. a 5'3 dude has no hope.


nice generalizing 


looksmaxnorwegian said:


> Less then 3%


idk where you got that number from tbh


----------



## norwegiancel (Aug 3, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> nice generalizing
> 
> idk where you got that number from tbh


Go and ask 100 girls if they would date someone who is 2’5


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Aug 3, 2022)

looksmaxnorwegian said:


> Go and ask 100 girls if they would date someone who is 2’5


i don't have the time, but they're out there


----------



## norwegiancel (Aug 3, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> i don't have the time, but they're out there


I doubt that more then 1/100 would date a 2’5 guy lmfao


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Aug 3, 2022)

looksmaxnorwegian said:


> I doubt that more then 1/100 would date a 2’5 guy lmfao


no one here is 2'5


----------



## norwegiancel (Aug 3, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> no one here is 2'5


Doesn’t change the fact that 99% of girls do care which you seem to disagree with


----------



## 6ft4 (Aug 3, 2022)

legit post 
there is also the group of cunts who post all over social media about how much they care about a man's height then when they finally start posting their new boyfriend to their social media he turns out to be fucking 5'7
These girls also fuck manlet drugdealers running sadboy game that aren't simp enough to commit to them but then they take to twitter/instagram to post memes about how her ideal type is 6'6 and typical berating of men under 6'
I would love to beat those cunts


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Aug 3, 2022)

looksmaxnorwegian said:


> Doesn’t change the fact that 99% of girls do care which you seem to disagree with


where did you get 99% from


----------



## norwegiancel (Aug 3, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> where did you get 99% from


Its not an actual statistic im just saying the vast majority have a height preferance in some way


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Aug 3, 2022)

looksmaxnorwegian said:


> Its not an actual statistic im just saying the vast majority have a height preferance in some way


the majority not all


----------



## norwegiancel (Aug 3, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> the majority not all


Exactly


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Aug 4, 2022)

subtochad said:


> Look through her dating history


yeah no thanks nigger  only important thing is height doesn't matter for jb


----------



## pashtun (Aug 4, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> legit post
> there is also the group of cunts who post all over social media about how much they care about a man's height then when they finally start posting their new boyfriend to their social media he turns out to be fucking 5'7
> These girls also fuck manlet drugdealers running sadboy game that aren't simp enough to commit to them but then they take to twitter/instagram to post memes about how her ideal type is 6'6 and typical berating of men under 6'
> I would love to beat those cunts


didn’t you make a post about this? that ginger 5”7 nigga


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 4, 2022)

Cope all girls want 6’2 guys. Anything below 6’0 is short to girls.


----------



## AbstractArt (Aug 4, 2022)

A decent percentage of tall girls and all girls tbh will date shorter guys than them actually.


----------



## Jacob Hate (Aug 4, 2022)

Wait girls like tall guys?


----------



## banjojones (Aug 7, 2022)

subtochad said:


> Height is an objectively positive contributing factor toward your attractiveness. A lack of that is a negative factor on your attractiveness. No one with an IQ above 20 would deny that. However, the importance of height does vary quite significantly depending on the girl, and depending on your own height, this should impact which ones of these girls you approach.
> 
> Type 1: "Just be taller": these type of girls are the rare, but not that uncommon. Probably making up about 20% of the female population, these girls quite literally just want you to be taller by 2-3 inches. Other than that, they do not care about height that much. These girls are generally around average height (5'4). If you are a manlet in the range of 5'6-5'8, these girls are your bread and butter.


no the average female height is not 5ft4. The only reason that is in america is because we have a lot of hispanics who range from 4ft8 to 5ft8. So obviously this drives down the avg height. but in reality the white female height is much above 5ft4


----------



## Meteor21 (Aug 9, 2022)

*Type 1 is mostly latinas*


----------



## reputation (Aug 9, 2022)

subtochad said:


> Height is an objectively positive contributing factor toward your attractiveness. A lack of that is a negative factor on your attractiveness. No one with an IQ above 20 would deny that. However, the importance of height does vary quite significantly depending on the girl, and depending on your own height, this should impact which ones of these girls you approach.
> 
> Type 1: "Just be taller": these type of girls are the rare, but not that uncommon. Probably making up about 20% of the female population, these girls quite literally just want you to be taller by 2-3 inches. Other than that, they do not care about height that much. These girls are generally around average height (5'4). If you are a manlet in the range of 5'6-5'8, these girls are your bread and butter.
> 
> ...


Dating tall guy as medium or short girls sucks because physical interactions take much more effort and they have to look up when talking to taller dude 

The girl who wants to fuck forever will obviously want someone of equal height and I write from my experience

There are girls who want tall men but they're either:

A- tall themselves so it makes sense 
B- sub8


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Aug 12, 2022)

what about the women who dont care that you are shorter then them


----------



## DarkLooks (Aug 14, 2022)

norwegiancel said:


> I doubt that more then 1/100 would date a 2’5 guy lmfao


I doubt 1 in 100,000 would date a 2'5" guy, but that height is rare even for 8 y/os


----------



## Pikabro (Aug 21, 2022)

Does height mean anything if I’m dysgenic in every other aspect?


----------



## Cynic4life (Aug 26, 2022)

subtochad said:


> Height is an objectively positive contributing factor toward your attractiveness. A lack of that is a negative factor on your attractiveness. No one with an IQ above 20 would deny that. However, the importance of height does vary quite significantly depending on the girl, and depending on your own height, this should impact which ones of these girls you approach.
> 
> Type 1: "Just be taller": these type of girls are the rare, but not that uncommon. Probably making up about 20% of the female population, these girls quite literally just want you to be taller by 2-3 inches. Other than that, they do not care about height that much. These girls are generally around average height (5'4). If you are a manlet in the range of 5'6-5'8, these girls are your bread and butter.
> 
> ...


why do you think low IQ people deny it. Why not manipulative people who try to hammer down any loose nail to the status quo. What do oyu think fo someone who says "looks don't matter except if youre an aberrombie model or a strip dancer lol.


----------



## Survivor95 (Sep 2, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Cope all girls want 6’2 guys. Anything below 6’0 is short to girls.


Impractical, that mean they already exclude half of possible dating chances, they say want a 6 feeter, but they will not say no to an 5'9"-5'11" with a handsome face, maybe If She is taller than him, even them If You have large frame like 5'10"-5'11" they will not say no.


----------

